#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Владимир Козлов «Психология буддизма»

## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Психология буддизма



Автор: Козлов Владимир Васильевич
Издательство: Институт консультирования и системных решений
Год издания: 2011

Информация о книге "Психология буддизма": Монография профессора В.В.Козлова представляет оригинальное многогранное описание не только биографии Будды из клана шакьев, но и психологическую интерпретацию сознания и человеческого развития в буддизме. Немалый интерес представляют и буддистские практики, рассмотренные с точки зрения современной прикладной психологии. Книга адресована психологам, философам, культурологам, буддологам. Книга может быть интересна и полезна не только студентам, аспирантам, ученым и преподавателям, изучающим вышеназванные предметы, но и буддистам.

_Книгу заказал, но знаю, что есть в электронном варианте. 
Очень надеюсь, что все умозаключения и доводы будут аргументированы.
И человек перед написанием, действительно ознакомился и разобрался._

*Есть ли среди форумчан, люди знакомые с этой монографии? Какое мнение?*

----------


## Aion

> *Есть ли среди форумчан, люди знакомые с этой монографии? Какое мнение?*


Да,  см.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Мда, видимо свет никогда не увидит, адекватной литературы о буддизме в контексте психологии. В поиске не увидил этой темы, а жаль. Отменил заказ, начал листать электронный вариант. А я то наивный...

----------


## Aion

> Мда, видимо свет никогда не увидит, адекватной литературы о буддизме в контексте психологии.


А  это исследование, например, чем не устраивает?

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Спасибо, к сожалению упустил эту работу из вида. 
Наверстаю упущенное.

----------

Aion (21.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Мда, видимо свет никогда не увидит, адекватной литературы о буддизме в контексте психологии.


Конечно не увидит. Как не увидит аналогичной и в контексте христианства, индуизма, материализма и т.п.

----------


## Aion

> Конечно не увидит. Как не увидит аналогичной и в контексте христианства, индуизма, материализма и т.п.


А разве психология = религия?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Как не увидит аналогичной и в контексте христианства, индуизма, материализма и т.п.


... иудаизма  :Wink:  и т.п. Даже знаю причину.

----------


## Топпер

> А  это исследование, например, чем не устраивает?


Эта работа насыщенна личными теориями анагарики более чем избыточно. Есть и некоторые ошибки и натяжки. 
В общем и целом, разобраться в материале, по этой книге весьма затруднительно.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

А есть исследования абхидхаммы без личных теорий? 
Все советуют Ермакову или Монтлевича. Ермакова едит с Москвы, Монтлевича что то вообще найти не могу.

----------


## Aion

> Эта работа насыщенна личными теориями анагарики более чем избыточно. Есть и некоторые ошибки и натяжки. 
> В общем и целом, разобраться в материале, по этой книге весьма затруднительно.


Дык, любителям анатма-классики  другую литературу можно порекомендовать...

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Вроде бы как абхидхарма и абхидхармакоша не совсем одно и тоже, или я путаю? Я имею в виду, что абхидхармакоша не имеет отношения к палийской абхидхамме-питаке? Хотя у меня с этим сложности.

----------


## Топпер

Разные вещи.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Дак все таки, есть исследования абхидхаммы без личных теорий?)

----------


## Aion

Yes of course  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Вери интрестинг! Читать, читать, читать.

----------

